# だろ



## lrosa

こんにちは

Recently I have heard on a few occasions the sentence-ending だろ where I would have expected だよ. Is it possible that だろ carries this meaning in certain situations?

For example:

ウラジスラフは金のリンゴの木を、家の庭にうえました。
  「まあ、なんて見事なリンゴの木*だろ*。こんなリンゴの木は見た事ないよ」

Or is there some other explanation?

Thank you


----------



## Wishfull

Hello, lrosa.


lrosa said:


> ウラジスラフは金のリンゴの木を、家の庭にうえました。
> 「まあ、なんて見事なリンゴの木*だろう*。こんなリンゴの木は見た事ないよ」
> Thank you


 
I think だろう　is proper in your context.
だろう＝I think that　or I wonder 

OH, what a wonderful apple tree this is, I think.

なぜ人は恋するのだろう。
I wonder why people fall in love.
・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・
Ｉ　think だろ？　is functioning like a tag question in English.
For example;
おおきなダイヤ*だろ？*　これをきみにあげるよ。
Hey look. It's a very big diamond, *isn't it?* I'll give it to you.

君は知っていたん*だろ*？　ずるいぞ。
You know that, *don't you*? Chizz.


----------



## Flaminius

Wishfull said:


> I think だろ？　is functioning like a tag question in English.
> For example;
> おおきなダイヤ*だろ？*　これをきみにあげるよ。
> Hey look. It's a very big diamond, *isn't it?* I'll give it to you.
> 
> 君は知っていたん*だろ*？　ずるいぞ。
> You know that, *don't you*? Chizz.


Hi,
I think だろう works just fine as well in these sentences.  The difference between だろう and だろ is a stylistic one; the former is more formal and exclamatory while the latter is more casual and terse.

なんて見事なリンゴの木*だろ*
Here, だろ/だろう follows up the preceding なんて, a device for exclamation at an apple tree being 見事.


----------



## lrosa

ご返事をありがとうございます。



Wishfull said:


> なぜ人は恋するのだろう。
> I wonder why people fall in love.
> ・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・・
> Ｉ　think だろ？　is functioning like a tag question in English.
> For example;
> おおきなダイヤ*だろ？*　これをきみにあげるよ。
> Hey look. It's a very big diamond, *isn't it?* I'll give it to you.
> 
> 君は知っていたん*だろ*？　ずるいぞ。
> You know that, *don't you*? Chizz.



Wishfullさんの例文には何か疑問がありますね。　話す人があることをしっかり知っているけど相手がどう思うか分からない場合では「だろう」を使うのは適当だと知っていますが、話す人が*一人きりで*話していて、あることについて確実な証明がある場合　（このスレッドの場面では話す人には見事な木が見えるのが確実な証明です）　でも使えるのですか？　それともこのスレッドのところには話す人は他人と話し合っているでしょうか？

ちなみにこのスレッドの例文は私が書いた文ではなくて、ポーランドの昔話の日本語の翻訳で読んだ文です。


----------



## Wishfull

lrosa said:


> ウラジスラフは金のリンゴの木を、家の庭にうえました。
> 「まあ、なんて見事なリンゴの木*だろ*。こんなリンゴの木は見た事ないよ」


 
To me, the blue letter sentence is absolutely odd, no matter what the situation is.
But it is my private feeling. (And not about standard/official Japanese, maybe.)
I understand what Flam said, but it is not my usage.
There might be district differences of the language.
I can't talk the matter anymore, and please forget about my posts here.

Sorry, bothering you.


----------



## lrosa

Wishfull said:


> To me, the blue letter sentence is absolutely odd, no matter what the situation is.
> But it is my private feeling. (And not about standard/official Japanese, maybe.)
> I understand what Flam said, but it is not my usage.
> There might be district differences of the language.
> I can't talk the matter anymore, and please forget about my posts here.
> 
> Sorry, bothering you.



No, thank you for your comments. I was beginning to doubt my understanding of the usage of だろ, but it seems that the example sentence seems as strange to you as it did to me!


----------



## rukiak

lrosa said:


> こんにちは
> 
> Recently I have heard on a few occasions the sentence-ending だろ where I would have expected だよ. Is it possible that だろ carries this meaning in certain situations?
> 
> For example:
> 
> ウラジスラフは金のリンゴの木を、家の庭にうえました。
> 「まあ、なんて見事なリンゴの木*だろ*。こんなリンゴの木は見た事ないよ」
> 
> Or is there some other explanation?
> 
> Thank you



You can't expect だよ in the sentence you quoted.

You would have, of course, some situation where both だよ and だろ are possible to be used. 
For example, when someone is wearing a T-shirt, your friend may say
「あの紫色(purple)のT-Shirt、かわいいね。」 then, you would respond to her contrarily as following
「それ、グレー(navy)だよ」
in this case, you can say 「それ、グレー(navy)だろ」
Both だろ and だよ work to point out a mistake.


----------



## lrosa

Thank you for your explanation. I can see that it's wrong to expect だよ in that sentence, but I think I would logically expect something more like 「まあ、なんて見事なリンゴの木*だな*」　which would translate to "What a beautiful tree!"

However, I have found other examples of なんて in a dictionary:

「なんてきれいなん*だろう*」 - How beautiful!
「運転免許を取るのはなんて時間がかかるん*だろう*」 - What a long time it takes to get a driver's licence!

I guess なんて and だろう・でしょう just go together idiomatically to form this expression. Sorry Flaminius, I think I missed your having stated this earlier... It just seems strange to me to end this kind of sentence with だろう・でしょう, because "What a beautiful tree!" is a very strong expression that expresses an absolute certainty that the tree is extremely beautiful, while だろう・でしょう usually express uncertainty/proof-less guessing.


----------



## Aoyama

Simply, one would think that the lengthening of the vowel おう　(in だろう vs.だろ) would add a nuance of doubt or uncertainty or is it just that


> The difference between だろう and だろ is a stylistic one; the former is more formal and exclamatory while the latter is more casual and terse.


 ?


----------



## lrosa

Aoyama said:


> Simply, one would think that the lengthening of the vowel おう　(in だろう vs.だろ) would add a nuance of doubt or uncertainty



I would have thought the same thing as you. I would have guessed, for example that in questions such as:

{明日は晴れるだろ*う*？(close in meaning to 明日は晴れるかなぁ？ Or maybe I'm wrong, and maybe だろう cannot be used in such a question)}

だろう would be more suitable than だろ. I would have guessed that 明日は晴れるだろ sounds more like a declaration than a question ("question" is perhaps not the right word, as these are not really direct questions). But I could be wrong...?


----------



## rukiak

Hello guys.
You are right, I think.
But *「なんて～だろう」 *is definite shape, so you shoud just memorize this pattern, I think.
 *「なんて～だろう」* is almost without a nuance of doubt or uncertainty.

And for your information, the expression *「**なんて～だろう」* is usually used for writing, or narrating experience, not often used for your real time admiration.

Another information is that 「だろう」 is the rather written word, 「だろー」 or 「だろ」 is more spoken. Even if someone speak「だろう」 looking at some notes, you would hear  「だろー」 or 「だろ」.


To Irosa
"だろう cannot be used in such a question" 
Right.　Except for seeking an agreement.


----------

